# Weekly Competition 2022-18



## Mike Hughey (May 3, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R F' R' U' R U' F' U2 R2 U' F'
*2. *R' U' R2 F' R' U' R F' U R' U'
*3. *R' U2 F U' R U2 R U' F' U2 R2
*4. *U2 R F R2 U' R2 F2 U' F R U'
*5. *U' F2 R2 U' R2 F' R U2 R' U' R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 B U B F2 D2 R' F' L' D' U
*2. *F U D2 F' D' L2 U B2 D F R' L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 B'
*3. *D2 L' U' F' U R2 U2 L U' D' R F' R2 D2 R2 F' L2 F R2
*4. *F' D' R' B' U2 F2 L2 D2 R' D2 R2 B2 U' B' R2 U2 B' D B2
*5. *D2 R' B' L D' F' B L2 U' F2 U D2 L2 F2 B2 D2 B' R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *R B' U L U' L' F2 U2 L D B2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 R' D Fw2 R U Fw2 D' F2 Rw2 Fw' R' D2 R2 F Uw' F' Rw' L2 D' Fw2 F2 L'
*2. *D2 B' D F' R' B2 U' D2 L D' F' U2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 F B Fw2 U R Uw2 F2 U' Fw2 D F2 L' F2 U2 R Fw L' U' L' Uw' B' Rw Fw2 B2 L Uw2 Rw2
*3. *U B2 L B2 D2 F2 B2 L' F2 D2 F2 B' D2 B2 L2 D' R' B2 U2 L' Fw2 Rw2 L F2 U Rw2 B2 U Fw2 B2 U' L R' Fw D2 B U2 Rw Fw B2 L' U' Rw2 Uw2 L'
*4. *R' L2 D2 B' L2 D2 B R2 B D2 U R2 B' R D F' R U2 D' Uw2 Fw2 L2 R D2 B' F' Uw2 B' Rw2 D' B' R Uw B U2 Fw L2 D' Rw Uw' B2 Rw
*5. *R2 U2 B' D2 B L2 B2 U2 F D2 F' L2 R U' B D' R L' D F' D2 Fw2 Rw2 F' L2 U2 B' D' Fw2 D2 Rw2 F' R2 Rw U F2 R' Fw2 L Fw2 Uw Fw U2 R' Uw2 F' D2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' Fw F2 Lw2 F Rw' Bw' Dw2 Uw' U2 F2 R B U D2 R2 Rw' F' Dw2 R2 D' Dw' B2 Rw' L2 Lw2 U' Bw2 Rw' D F2 Bw D' R U' Bw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 L2 R2 Dw F' U L B' Bw2 Rw R2 Lw2 L Bw' F' R' Uw' Lw2 B' Uw' Lw U'
*2. *Rw2 Lw' Fw2 R2 B Lw2 Fw U L Fw2 R' Rw2 F2 Lw' B2 R' Fw' Lw' Dw' L B Rw2 D' Rw2 Uw' Lw Fw Rw B' U' Dw' Uw2 R D2 Fw2 U' Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw Lw D Lw2 Rw2 Bw' D U' F2 D2 Fw Dw2 L D' Lw R' L2 D2
*3. *F B U' L Rw2 D B' Rw D Lw U L Lw2 B' L2 B' Bw Fw Rw L D' Dw Lw Uw Lw' R L Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 D F2 Bw2 Fw2 U D' Dw2 L2 Dw' Uw F2 L Rw Fw' R F Dw2 Lw R' D' L' B2 D2 F D F' Fw' Dw' Uw D2
*4. *Bw' Fw Lw2 Rw2 Uw R D' R2 Uw Bw Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 Rw' F' D2 Rw' Lw2 F Rw' R F2 Dw' U Bw' U2 Bw' R2 Lw Dw' B2 F2 Fw2 Dw R Fw2 B' Rw2 Uw' U' L2 Dw2 Uw' Bw Fw F' Rw R2 L Lw B Dw2 Fw' R' D Bw' F' Dw D Uw2
*5. *D Dw Bw2 D' Rw2 Lw D Lw D B Bw2 Rw' U' Dw' Fw2 Lw D F Fw2 Bw' Uw2 F B Rw2 R' Bw' Uw U' Dw2 B L2 R' Dw Fw' F' Dw' F2 U' D L R2 Fw' U Bw2 F2 Lw2 Uw F L D2 L2 Fw2 R Fw2 Rw L2 Fw2 B2 Lw' Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *Bw' Lw2 Rw' D2 3Rw D' F2 B' L U Dw' R2 Uw2 Bw' Fw' Dw Uw Lw2 3Fw 3Uw Uw2 U B F2 Fw' Uw' 3Rw' R2 B2 Uw 3Rw' Uw2 Dw' L Dw' R 3Rw2 Fw' R Fw D 3Fw D Uw2 Rw Fw U 3Uw2 D 3Rw2 Dw 3Fw2 F2 3Rw2 L2 Dw2 Rw Dw Uw B Lw Dw Lw' L2 Dw2 D2 B2 D R2 Lw B Bw2 R' Uw Dw 3Uw R 3Rw Uw2 U2
*2. *Lw' 3Rw 3Uw 3Fw L' Fw D' L2 Fw' U Rw 3Rw Uw F2 B Dw' 3Uw Bw D2 Bw2 U2 D' Bw' D' 3Fw' Uw2 3Rw2 F' U' F' L U 3Uw' Rw F R F2 Bw2 Fw' 3Rw Fw' Rw F' L2 3Fw D' F' Uw Fw' F 3Rw2 Fw B2 3Fw2 3Rw Uw' R Uw Fw' 3Fw2 Lw' Rw D' U 3Uw' B' 3Fw F' R' U2 F' Dw2 D B' F Lw Uw 3Rw Dw' 3Fw2
*3. *D' 3Fw D' L Dw2 Bw2 Rw' L2 R' U Bw2 F Lw F' 3Fw' 3Rw Dw U' 3Fw' B 3Uw Fw2 3Fw Rw2 L' Uw' 3Uw Rw2 F2 3Uw2 D2 R F2 3Rw2 Rw' B' U 3Uw2 Uw2 3Rw 3Uw Uw2 Lw' Rw2 Bw2 R D Dw' L2 Fw B2 Bw' D' B 3Rw' B2 Lw2 Uw' U2 F' D 3Fw Uw D Dw Rw2 L2 Fw Lw2 R2 B2 Lw' L R' Dw' Fw' Bw' Uw' Bw2 Lw
*4. *R' Dw2 3Uw2 Rw2 Lw' 3Fw2 R' Rw Dw2 D Fw' Uw Bw Fw Uw Bw2 3Uw2 Bw' D2 R2 D' 3Uw' Rw Dw2 F2 3Fw R2 Lw' F2 3Rw2 D' F' Bw2 Fw2 U' Dw Uw F Bw 3Uw' Fw' Lw' 3Uw2 D' Bw Uw' F' Rw2 3Rw2 D Bw 3Fw' Fw2 3Uw 3Fw2 3Uw2 Lw Bw Rw 3Rw2 B2 Uw F L2 Rw' Fw2 3Uw2 Lw Bw 3Rw' U D' L' F Fw' Bw2 Uw' Rw' 3Uw2 B'
*5. *Lw2 F2 Fw2 L' Bw' B2 U 3Uw2 Bw 3Rw' Bw D 3Uw L' 3Rw' Fw2 L' Uw Lw Bw 3Uw2 Fw Dw2 U2 Rw' Lw2 3Rw2 R U2 3Uw2 Lw2 R' B' L 3Fw2 D2 3Uw Uw2 F' Fw' Bw' U F' U L2 3Uw' Lw R' F R2 Uw' U' Rw2 3Uw2 Uw' L2 R' Dw2 3Uw' B' Fw R2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Uw' Lw' Rw' D2 Bw Uw' Fw' Uw' 3Uw' Bw' 3Uw2 U Uw D2 Dw' L2

*7x7x7*
*1. *F' 3Fw Bw' U2 Fw 3Fw' Uw 3Fw' Fw Rw2 3Uw Fw 3Uw2 B' Fw2 3Uw 3Dw Bw' 3Bw Rw2 Bw2 F R' B D' 3Lw' 3Uw' Bw2 3Rw' 3Lw2 B2 3Dw F' 3Uw Lw Fw' B2 D2 B Bw' R2 Bw2 D F' Rw2 U2 D2 3Lw' F2 R2 3Dw2 Fw' 3Lw2 Lw Rw2 R' 3Dw 3Fw' 3Uw Rw D2 Bw' Dw2 3Dw2 R Bw' Uw L' 3Fw2 3Rw2 F Dw' U 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Lw Dw2 B2 Uw F' Rw2 Dw' 3Dw' D' 3Lw Uw' R2 U2 3Fw B R2 Dw2 Bw U' B' 3Dw2 Rw' Fw 3Uw' 3Lw
*2. *B2 L2 Rw2 3Dw 3Lw' B Uw' 3Lw L Lw' 3Rw Fw 3Lw Lw' L B U R' 3Uw' Dw' 3Lw' B2 Bw D Lw2 Dw U L R U Fw' R' Bw' Lw' Uw' L2 B2 Fw' 3Uw' Lw' 3Lw 3Dw' Dw 3Uw' 3Lw' Fw Bw F' Uw F 3Uw' U2 L2 Uw2 Bw2 F' B 3Uw2 Uw 3Fw 3Uw2 Bw F2 L2 3Uw2 3Lw2 3Bw Dw 3Dw' 3Fw Lw' Uw U Dw2 3Dw 3Uw2 3Rw R2 Uw' Fw Lw2 Bw2 Lw' F2 R2 Lw D Fw 3Dw' Fw 3Fw' D U2 Rw2 D 3Lw2 Uw2 3Fw Fw' Lw2
*3. *Dw L' Rw' 3Rw' Fw2 3Uw2 3Rw 3Bw Lw2 Fw Lw2 3Bw2 Lw' Dw' 3Uw2 3Bw2 R' 3Lw' Rw2 B2 F' 3Dw' 3Fw Uw' D Lw D2 Rw' Bw2 L2 D' B' F' Uw' F' Fw' L Uw' B Rw' Fw2 3Uw2 R' 3Lw2 Dw' Uw' 3Lw2 3Fw Rw 3Fw' Lw 3Lw Bw 3Lw Dw' U2 3Bw2 R' 3Rw' F' Rw2 3Rw2 R D' 3Fw2 Fw Lw2 Fw2 F' Dw' 3Lw' 3Fw2 R U D2 Bw2 L' R' 3Dw' Bw' F' D' 3Rw' 3Bw' 3Lw' B L' Bw Dw Fw2 3Bw B Lw Rw 3Lw 3Fw' D' 3Fw 3Bw' F2
*4. *3Dw Rw2 Uw F Dw2 D' Bw' 3Rw2 Bw D U' 3Lw 3Fw' Lw 3Fw 3Lw B 3Dw R 3Uw' D' 3Lw' R' Uw' R' 3Fw L2 U2 3Rw B2 Lw L' Bw 3Lw' R' B 3Fw2 3Lw' 3Fw2 Dw' B' Uw' Lw Uw2 3Fw Fw' 3Dw B 3Lw Uw' 3Lw Rw' R 3Dw' F2 Rw' 3Lw 3Bw Bw' Fw 3Rw' Bw U' D Rw2 B' D2 F 3Rw Dw Lw' Uw2 Bw2 3Fw2 3Uw 3Rw 3Fw' 3Dw Rw 3Fw B2 Fw2 Lw2 3Bw F 3Rw2 3Bw B2 3Dw R2 Uw2 3Lw B2 3Bw' 3Dw Lw Dw2 D2 B 3Rw
*5. *Dw F2 Uw2 Fw' 3Fw' L' F' 3Uw 3Bw' Rw 3Lw Dw L2 3Bw2 B2 3Fw' L2 3Fw2 U2 R' 3Uw 3Rw Lw2 L2 B2 3Uw' F 3Fw Uw 3Uw 3Bw' U Lw2 B 3Fw' 3Dw' 3Rw' 3Lw Bw U' R 3Bw 3Rw2 Lw Dw2 3Rw 3Fw' R2 B 3Dw' Dw Fw' Dw' Rw 3Dw' 3Bw L Rw' B2 Uw2 3Bw2 Bw 3Dw' D2 Bw' Lw2 Fw Bw2 3Uw 3Rw' Bw' 3Uw2 3Dw2 3Fw2 D' 3Fw2 R' 3Lw2 3Rw 3Dw2 Bw' 3Rw' Rw2 3Uw Fw 3Fw2 B 3Dw Fw2 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Lw' 3Dw F2 3Lw' Uw' U2 3Dw' 3Bw' L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 F' R U R' F R' U2 R2 U2
*2. *U R U' F R U2 R U2 R' U2 R'
*3. *R' U2 F U2 F' U' R' U2 R U R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R2 D2 U2 B U2 F' R2 B U B U L2 R' B2 D' U R F U2 Rw Uw2
*2. *U D F' R2 U B L B U2 F2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D' R' U2 Rw2 Uw2
*3. *R D L U F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 R U' B' U L' D F2 Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F U' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R' F2 D' U F' R' U2 F' Uw2 Rw2 R2 U' Fw2 L' D Rw2 L2 U L2 D2 Fw U Rw2 R U Rw Fw2 F2 B' Uw Fw U F' y'
*2. *L B' U2 R2 B U2 B' U2 B L' U D B D' F2 D' R' D' Rw2 D' F2 Uw2 R' F2 D Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' B2 D Fw Rw2 B2 L R' Fw Rw D2 B' Rw' U2 R2 Fw' z
*3. *U F' B R2 U2 B U2 B' U2 R2 U' L' D U2 B R B L' D' R' Fw2 Rw2 B R' Fw2 R' B2 R2 Uw2 L2 D2 Rw2 L' Uw' B' L Uw Rw' B' D' Rw2 R2 D' L z' y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw F2 R2 Bw Uw2 Dw Rw Uw2 Fw' F Rw2 R' B' F' Bw Fw2 Lw' R Rw2 U' L2 R' Uw L2 B2 Rw' Uw' L D' Dw' Uw' Fw' B2 Dw2 U D Lw' Rw' R Fw' R2 Uw2 B F2 L2 Bw' Lw' D2 B Rw2 Uw F' D2 Bw Uw D B U2 D 3Fw 3Uw
*2. *B U' Fw2 Bw2 D2 Uw' Dw' R2 L Rw' Dw2 Bw' L2 R2 F2 Uw U' Fw Lw' U' B' Dw' F2 Lw' Dw' Uw' Lw Rw' Fw2 L' Lw' Fw2 R2 F B' Rw' B2 Fw' Bw2 L' Dw B' Dw' Bw2 D Lw Fw2 F B2 D2 Lw' Bw D' Lw R' B D Dw Uw Rw 3Rw 3Uw2
*3. *Bw R U R L2 Uw Rw' Fw2 Rw Dw2 Rw' D2 B2 Dw Rw Dw' Lw2 Bw2 L' Lw' Fw2 Lw Dw' Fw' U' L F2 B' Rw U2 Lw L' Uw2 Dw2 U' F' Bw2 U' Uw2 D' B2 Uw2 Rw D2 Bw2 U Uw' F' B2 Uw2 F' Fw B R' Dw Uw2 B' Bw' Dw' F2 3Rw' 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' B2 L 3Fw 3Rw2 Uw Bw2 U 3Uw' L2 F2 3Uw' Rw2 R' 3Uw2 U D2 R 3Rw 3Uw U R' Fw' Bw2 U Uw 3Fw R' B F2 Rw2 Dw2 3Uw 3Rw2 Dw2 3Rw2 U2 3Uw2 D' 3Rw' Uw2 B' Bw Uw Bw D' Bw Lw2 U2 L' 3Rw' F2 Dw' B' 3Rw Lw' Fw' L2 Lw' Uw2 L' 3Fw' D' Lw' Bw' Fw' F R2 Bw2 3Rw' Uw Dw' Lw' F Fw2 Dw2 D U' Rw Lw'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw 3Lw2 R U2 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Bw2 B Bw F2 3Fw2 3Uw D' Fw' 3Rw' 3Dw' B2 Dw L2 Fw 3Uw2 3Fw 3Bw' Lw' B F 3Bw2 Uw2 Lw Dw2 3Dw' 3Bw2 U' Fw' Lw 3Lw2 Rw' Fw2 L Fw2 3Dw 3Uw 3Lw' F2 R2 3Dw2 3Fw' Dw2 3Rw' D' Fw2 B' 3Uw 3Fw2 3Lw' D Lw' L 3Rw 3Bw' 3Dw 3Rw' Bw Fw2 3Lw' B2 R2 Dw 3Fw R' L2 3Fw2 D Lw' D2 Fw' Rw' 3Bw F2 3Lw' B2 Lw' Dw' 3Dw2 B' 3Dw2 B2 F 3Dw2 3Bw' 3Lw R2 D2 3Rw' U' 3Fw B2 Rw B' D x2 y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F D' B2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' B' R' B' D B2 D' L' U' B2 D2 L2 Fw
*2. *F2 R' F D F2 D2 U' R2 D F2 U' L F D' F2 L2 U R2 U2 Rw2
*3. *U2 L' D2 R' F2 U2 F L D U2 R2 L2 F R2 F B2 D2 B' Rw Uw'
*4. *R D' B L F2 R F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R' D' R2 B2 D' R2 U B Rw' Uw
*5. *F2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U L' R' U' B2 D2 B L' D2 U Rw'
*6. *R' B2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 U R F' U' L' D' U' L2 B U' B2 Rw2 Uw
*7. *D' R B' D' B2 D2 L U2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 F D2 U B L' R2 D2 Fw'
*8. *D2 U' F2 U R2 U' B U2 R' B2 F2 D' B L2 B' U2 Rw
*9. *B U R D F2 U2 R' U2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 F R2 B2 D Rw Uw2
*10. *F2 R' D B2 U R2 D2 L' F2 R' U B' L2 F R' D F' Rw Uw'
*11. *F' L2 D R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' B2 L B L F R' F' U' L Fw Uw'
*12. *B' R2 D F' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' U' B' D2 U' L F' D Rw' Uw'
*13. *F2 D2 U R2 U' F2 D B' R' B' D R2 F U' B F L R2 F2 Rw Uw'
*14. *D R' U' L U2 D' L' B' R2 U L2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 R' F Rw Uw'
*15. *L2 D2 R2 U' B' L F' U' R B2 L' F2 L U2 D2 R' F2 B' L Uw'
*16. *D' F R D' L F2 U' F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R' U2 B L' Fw' Uw'
*17. *B2 R2 B' U2 F U2 D' B' R' F' L2 R' F' L2 B' L2 R U' Fw'
*18. *R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 B L D2 U B2 L' D' F' U' L2 D Rw2 Uw2
*19. *U' D B R U R' B D' R B U2 B2 L' F2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 Uw2
*20. *B L' B2 L' B2 F2 L2 F2 L' D2 R2 B R' F' D2 U F R F D' Rw Uw2
*21. *F' U' D R F D' L2 F U2 F2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U' L2 F' D' Rw Uw'
*22. *F R2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' R F' D B' U B' U2 R' B' L' Fw
*23. *R2 U F L2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 F U2 D' L B2 F' L' R D R2 Fw Uw'
*24. *R' F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 D B2 D' B2 F' L' U' B2 L D' Rw' Uw
*25. *B' R' U2 L2 U' R2 D B2 D L2 F' R2 D' F' L2 B' F' D2 R Uw2
*26. *R2 D' R F' B2 L2 B U2 L U2 R2 U2 D2 L' U' B' D2 R' Fw' Uw2
*27. *B D U' B2 R2 D B2 D B R D' B L2 B U F2 L2 R' D2 Fw Uw'
*28. *L' F D' B' U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 F' D B' F2 U' F2 R2 Fw
*29. *R' U' F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 U' B' U B2 F' R B' R D' L R' Fw Uw'
*30. *L' B2 U' F' U R U L' R2 F' D2 F' R2 F' B2 U2 L2 R U' Rw2 Uw
*31. *B' U F2 U R2 D B2 F2 D2 B' L' D' B' F R' D' B2 R B' Rw2 Uw'
*32. *L2 R2 B2 L2 R' U2 L D2 F' U L' R D' L B R2 B2 L R Fw Uw
*33. *L' D2 U2 L' R' D2 L' U2 B L2 U2 R2 U' R2 D R F U2 F' Rw
*34. *L F2 R' D2 L2 R' F2 L2 B L B2 U2 B R' D2 B' F D Rw2
*35. *D' R2 F2 B R2 L U L2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 F R U2 F D2 Fw' Uw'
*36. *B L' F' L2 U' R2 L' D' L' F' U2 R2 B' L2 F' B2 L D Fw Uw'
*37. *R' U' B2 R F' D F' R U2 R D2 R2 D2 L F2 R2 D2 F U2 Rw' Uw
*38. *B2 U2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 R2 D F' U B2 F' U F' L R2 D' Rw'
*39. *L2 U L D2 F R2 B' U' F2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R' U Fw' Uw'
*40. *R D R2 F2 D' R' L F2 B' R L2 F' L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 U' Fw' Uw2
*41. *D2 F2 U L2 D F2 D' B L R B F2 U L F D F Rw Uw
*42. *L' F' L U2 D F U2 F' L' U2 R2 U D2 R2 U2 B2 F U2 Rw
*43. *U2 D F R L D2 R2 U' D2 B2 R' D2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 D Fw Uw
*44. *L2 F L B U2 D R D F2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R B' R' Fw' Uw2
*45. *B2 D2 U' R2 U R2 B2 F' L2 B D' U' B2 D F' D2 R F U2 Rw2 Uw'
*46. *D F2 B' R' U' L' F2 R U D B' U2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 Fw Uw
*47. *L2 D2 L' B2 U L F2 U B' D2 F U2 D2 F' B2 D2 F' L2 Uw'
*48. *L U' R' F2 R' D F2 D2 F' D' B L2 B R2 L2 B2 R2 U Fw'
*49. *B2 U2 F' U2 R2 B D2 F' D2 F2 U' L F' U B D R B F Rw2 Uw
*50. *L' B' L2 F2 D' U B2 D2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 B' U' L U2 L2 U2 Rw' Uw
*51. *F R D L2 D2 B R2 F D2 U2 F' U' L R' D F L' F2 D' Rw2
*52. *L' F2 D B2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 B D2 L F R U' F' R' B2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*53. *B U' F B R F2 D' F' R2 B2 L B2 L2 D2 F D2 L2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*54. *B U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R' B2 L B D' F D R' D' B' F' D F' Rw Uw
*55. *R U L2 F' L2 F D2 L2 B' U2 D L U F D2 R U2 B2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*56. *U D2 L2 D' B' U' B' R2 F' L D2 F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U' F2 Rw2 Uw
*57. *U' B2 L2 F2 L D2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 R2 U2 F U' B' F' D L' B Rw2 Uw2
*58. *U2 B R2 B2 R2 U2 B F' U B' L R' U2 B D R' D2 U2 B'
*59. *L' B2 D' F' U' B2 R2 U2 F' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 R U2 R' D2 B2 Rw Uw2
*60. *R2 U B' U' F U2 D2 R L D2 L' R2 U R2 U' L2 D B2 D Rw
*61. *B' L F B2 L D B2 L R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U B2 U' L2 U L B' Uw2
*62. *F' B2 L D B D L D2 B2 R D F2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 U2 B Rw Uw'
*63. *U' L2 U' L2 U' R2 U' F2 R B2 U' B F' L' U L' F' U' R U2 Rw2
*64. *L D' R2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 F' D R U' B L2 Uw2
*65. *L F L2 D R2 U B2 U B2 D2 L U2 R D L U' F' D' B2 Rw' Uw'
*66. *U2 B L' U2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U F D U2 F' L B2 L2 Fw Uw2
*67. *B' U R2 L' F2 R U' R2 L F U' D' R2 U F2 R2 D B2 D Fw Uw
*68. *F' U' B2 U F' D' F' D' R L U R2 U2 B D2 R2 F' D2 B2 R2 Fw
*69. *F2 D' R' L F2 L F U' B L B2 L' U2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 Fw' Uw'
*70. *R' D' R F L' F' L D' B2 U' D2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 F D2 Rw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 B' F2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 D' L' B' U F R' D2 R F U'
*2. *B R' L B' D' L F2 D2 L' B' U' F2 L2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 F2
*3. *R' L2 F' R U' R U L' B D' L B2 R2 B2 R' F2 R F2 B2
*4. *F2 R B2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B R' U2 R' B' L2 D2 L'
*5. *D L U F D' B' U' D2 B D2 R2 F' B' U2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' D2 F L2 D R2 L2 B R U' R F2 L2 D2 R' F2 B2 D2 L'
*2. *U2 L2 B U2 F U2 R2 D B' R' D' U2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 B
*3. *F2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 U2 R2 B R' D' U F' R' D' F2 L D2 U2
*4. *L2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 D' U' L' D2 U' F D L' U' F R'
*5. *B' D R' F2 D2 B D' B' D2 B2 U2 D2 B L' F R2 D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 U' F U L2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 R' B' L D' U2 B2 R2
*2. *B2 L2 B D2 R2 F' R2 B U2 B U' F' R D2 R' B2 D2 R
*3. *B U2 R' D R' U L' B U' R' L2 U2 D2 F' R2 F R2 F2 D2 B2
*4. *L2 B' L' B U' B' U B' U' R D' F2 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 F'
*5. *R U' F2 R2 D2 F R2 B U2 B2 D2 R' F' U' L D' B' R' B'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L' B2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 D U L B' F2 L2 B' L F' R2 D' F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 F D2 F U2 L2 B U2 L B2 R2 U B' U F R' B U2 B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 D' B2 D2 F2 R' D' L2 R' F' U2 R' F U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F' R2 U' R2 U2 F R U2 F
*3. *R2 D R L F L' U' R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 B' U2 D' R
*4. *L' U R2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 F R2 U' L' B D2 F U2 F D2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 L Uw2 F' R F' L' R' Uw' F Rw2 D' L' Fw2 B Rw' B Uw' L2 F L'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R F' U2 R2 F U' R F U2 R U'
*3. *L2 F L2 D B2 R2 U B2 D F2 U F' L2 D' F2 U R' B U'
*4. *L' R D B F' U' L D' L' U2 B D2 L2 U2 F D2 B' F R2 Fw2 U' F' D2 Rw2 F' Rw2 D L2 U2 Fw2 D2 Rw B2 R U F' Rw' B Uw Rw' L2 Uw2 R' Uw
*5. *Lw2 Bw' Rw2 F Uw Bw2 Fw' Lw' Fw' Uw2 Dw' Lw2 R L B F' Fw U2 R B' U2 Fw2 Bw' F' Lw Bw' Uw2 B L' Fw Bw2 L2 U Dw R2 Fw U2 Rw U Rw F' Uw' B Bw2 D2 R' Fw' B2 L B' Rw U2 L2 F' Lw2 R2 L2 Bw U2 Dw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' F' R U2 F R U2 R' F R U2
*3. *B R D' L2 R B2 L D2 U2 R' U2 R F2 B U' F' L2 U' L' D
*4. *U' F' L' D' R' L2 B' U2 B' F2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 Rw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 B' U2 F2 R2 D' Rw2 Fw2 U F R' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 U2 F Rw Uw' Fw' B D2 L2
*5. *D2 F' Uw2 L' Bw R2 Lw2 F' B Rw Uw2 Lw2 Fw F2 B2 Bw2 R2 Bw' D Lw2 L2 F2 Bw' Uw B Rw' Bw Dw2 Lw' Rw' Dw' Lw U2 D' Dw' B2 Bw Rw' L' U2 Uw2 Dw Fw Uw Fw' D Uw L2 F' Uw' Bw2 R B2 Dw Rw2 Dw' D Rw2 B2 Dw2
*6. *B2 3Rw' Fw Uw' L Bw2 F2 L2 F2 Fw' 3Fw2 3Rw U2 Bw2 U D' F2 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw' Rw' F' Dw2 Bw 3Rw Dw D' L2 3Uw 3Rw' R' U' Uw' R2 D' U' R F B2 D 3Uw R Uw Lw2 Rw' Bw2 3Fw' Lw' 3Uw' D' Lw2 Bw2 D R2 Rw2 F Rw' 3Rw 3Uw' B Fw2 L R2 F B 3Uw' Fw' F D2 U2 B Bw' Uw 3Uw2 D' R' 3Rw Dw' Bw' D2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U R2 U F R U R' U2 R U R
*3. *R' L' F U2 B D' B' L' F2 R F2 D F2 D' F2 U' B2 D'
*4. *F' L' B2 R2 B D' F R2 U L F2 L' F2 L D2 L D2 R' F' Fw2 R' Fw2 U' Fw2 U' B2 Rw2 R2 D2 L' U' B' F R Fw R' Fw2 D Rw' F Uw' L2 Uw' F
*5. *Bw' L' F2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw R' B' F2 R' B' F2 U' Rw' Fw Dw2 Rw2 L2 R Fw' Bw2 U2 Fw2 Dw' Uw R D2 Uw Fw' R2 F' B2 Uw' Lw' Fw Dw2 Bw2 Uw U2 R2 Dw' R B2 R Dw U2 Fw' B R U' Lw2 L Bw' Rw' Fw Bw2 D2 R D Bw2
*6. *Fw D' R' U2 Uw R2 Rw2 L2 D' Uw2 B D Uw' Lw2 Rw' Uw' Bw L' R' 3Rw' Uw D' Fw F2 Bw2 3Uw Uw Dw Bw R L' D2 3Fw Rw' B Bw' Uw B' F2 R F2 B' 3Fw' D2 Fw Dw L2 Bw Rw2 U2 Lw2 3Uw Uw 3Rw' Rw2 L D Fw' Uw' R' Fw Lw Fw' L Fw' 3Fw 3Rw2 U' 3Uw Bw 3Uw D' F2 Lw' R' Rw2 U2 Lw Bw' F'
*7. *F2 Fw 3Fw' D' 3Bw 3Rw R2 Fw2 Uw2 U 3Lw' B2 Dw2 D' F' U 3Rw Lw2 Uw' 3Fw2 3Bw B2 Uw' Rw' 3Dw' U' Dw Uw2 F Uw2 Lw2 R D2 3Rw' L Bw 3Bw B2 3Dw' 3Uw' 3Rw' L 3Dw 3Bw B2 3Fw Lw2 R2 Uw2 U Rw' 3Dw Uw Bw L2 F2 Bw2 R' D2 3Bw2 B 3Uw' Fw Uw' D2 3Lw2 U2 Rw Bw2 3Fw Dw2 L2 U' Uw 3Rw Uw' 3Rw 3Fw F2 3Uw' F' Rw U2 3Lw2 B U Bw2 B F' Fw' U B 3Fw Fw D' Rw D B' Uw' 3Rw

*Clock*
*1. *UR5- DR4- DL0+ UL0+ U5+ R3- D0+ L4- ALL6+ y2 U3+ R2+ D3- L0+ ALL2- DR DL UL
*2. *UR2- DR2+ DL4+ UL1- U1- R2+ D4+ L3- ALL6+ y2 U6+ R6+ D1- L1+ ALL4+ UR DR DL UL
*3. *UR3+ DR1+ DL2- UL3- U1+ R5- D6+ L3+ ALL1+ y2 U1- R2+ D0+ L1- ALL4+ DL UL
*4. *UR2+ DR3- DL6+ UL2+ U2+ R5+ D5+ L2- ALL6+ y2 U3- R2- D5+ L1+ ALL5- UR DL UL
*5. *UR3+ DR5- DL5+ UL3- U4- R1+ D1- L4- ALL3+ y2 U6+ R3- D2+ L1- ALL3+ DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R L R U R L' U' B' L B' u r' b
*2. *R B L' B R' U L U' L' U L' u' r' b
*3. *R' B L R B L R L' U' B' R' l' r b'
*4. *U L R B' U' L' B R U' R' U l r b
*5. *L R L' U B' R' U' B R' U R' u l' r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) / (4,4) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (3,-4) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-4,-5) / (5,0) / (-4,0)
*2. *(0,5) / (-5,-2) / (5,-1) / (-2,-2) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (2,0) /
*3. *(1,0) / (-1,5) / (0,3) / (1,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (3,-2) / (2,-1) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (6,-3)
*4. *(-5,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (3,0) / (2,-5) / (-4,-2) / (5,-4) / (-4,0)
*5. *(0,-4) / (0,-3) / (-2,4) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (6,-2) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,-1) / (0,-2) / (2,-2)

*Skewb*
*1. *U R B' U' R U' L' R' U' B L
*2. *L R' L' R' B' R U' L U' R L
*3. *R B L U L R' B U' L B' R
*4. *L R' U' R' L R B' L U' R' L'
*5. *U L U R B' U' L U' B' R U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R F' flip U R2' BL2' L U2 R2 BL BR2' flip U' BL2' L' BR2 R2 BL2 BR BL2 R U R2 F2' R F R2' U2 F' U F' U
*2. *BL2' flip L2 U F' U2' BL2' U2 L2' flip U R L2 U F2' R BL2 L2 BR2 F2' U2 F2 R2 F2' R F2' U2 R' U2'
*3. *flip U BL U F' BL' U2 BR2' BL' flip U' R BL2 U2' L' BL2' U' BR U2 R' U2 R' F U2' R F U R U2 F
*4. *R flip U2' F L2' BL' BR2' R2' U2' F' flip U' BL BR2 U2 R L2 U2' BL2' R F U' R' F U2 F2' R U2' R U'
*5. *R flip R2' U2' BL' U2' BR2 BL2 U flip U L' F' R' L2 F' U' BR2 U2 R' U' R2 F' U2 F R2 F2' U2 R2' U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U2 R' F' R2 F' R U R' F U'
*3. *U' R' U2 L2 B2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 D' F' R' U F D2 B' F2 R
*4. *B' D' F2 R' F U2 L' D' B D' F D2 F' B' R2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 U R Uw2 R2 B2 L Fw2 D' L2 D2 Fw' R' D L' D Uw Rw' R Fw' D L' F U2
*5. *Fw' Bw Rw' Lw2 Bw' B Rw L' D2 Bw' R' Dw' Uw D L' Dw' Bw2 L2 D' Lw Dw Bw' B' D Uw2 Lw L' R2 U2 D2 R' Rw2 B' Rw2 Uw' Dw U2 R' Rw' Bw' Fw' Uw' Dw Fw Uw' B F' Uw2 Rw Bw R Lw2 Fw Lw' B2 Rw B2 Lw Fw2 Uw
*OH. *L2 D' L2 B2 D B2 D' U2 L2 U' R' U F' L' B' L' R' U B
*Clock. *UR1+ DR1- DL6+ UL6+ U4- R4- D2+ L3+ ALL2- y2 U2+ R1+ D4- L3+ ALL5- UR DR UL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *B U B' L' B R' U' R' L B' R' u r b'
*Square-1. *(0,-4) / (3,0) / (1,1) / (2,-4) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-4) / (2,-2) / (-5,0) / (-4,0)
*Skewb. *L R B L B R' B' U L U' B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L' B b' r b f l r B L R B R' F R
*2. *b l b' f' r' f l' f' R B F' L B' L R F' R'
*3. *L F r' f' F' l' r b l' f B' L' B' F' L B F' L
*4. *B' L' b' B' R b' l' r B R F' R' F' L' F' L' B'
*5. *L' B b r' f' l b' l' r' F L' F' L' F L R' B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw L' Rw' Bw U' B Lw Uw L' R B' Lw' Uw Rw' Uw Lw Bw Uw' Bw u l' b'
*2. *Bw' R' Bw L Rw' Lw U Bw R' B' Lw' Bw' Uw' Rw Lw' Uw Rw' u l' r' b'
*3. *Uw U Bw' B Rw' Uw' R' Lw' Bw U L' B Uw Rw Bw' Uw Rw' Lw' Rw Bw u l' r' b
*4. *R' Lw' U' R' Bw' U L' B' Uw R' Rw Lw Bw' Lw' Rw' Bw' Rw' u' l' b'
*5. *Lw' Rw' U' B' Rw L Bw' Uw L' R' Uw Rw Lw' Rw' Uw' Rw' Uw' Lw u' r b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D2 L D R U L U2 L D2 L D R2 U L2 D R2 U L U R D L U L U R2 D L2 D R U L U R D R2 U L2 D R2 D L U R D2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U L2 D R3 U L3 D R3 D2 L3 U R2 U R D L D L2 U2 R2 U R D3 L3 U R3 D L U3 L D3 R2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U3 R D R D L2 U R D2 R U2 L D L2 U2 R D L U R3 D L2 D2 R U3 R D2 L2 D L U2 R2 D L D L
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R D L U2 R D R D L3 U2 R3 D L D2 R U2 L D2 L U2 R D L U L D R U R D2 L2 U2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U L D2 R U3 R D2 L D R U L U2 L2 D3 R2 U L2 D R2 U L U R2 D L2 U2 R D L2 D R2 U L U R D R D L D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D L B R F2 B2 D' L2 F2 R B2 D2 L U2 R D F R2 F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R' U2 L' B' R2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 F' D2 R B' R' D' U B L D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 F U' R L2 B F2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 L' F' D2 U F2 U F' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U R' D' L' U' B2 D L2 B2 U' R' B2 R U' F L2 F2 U' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U F2 U R D' F' U R F R2 F D2 R2 F' B L2 F R' U2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *D2 F U' L2 F R2 F2 L' U' B U2 L B2 U2 R L2 F2 U2 L
*2. *F' U' D2 B R' F2 U' D' F2 R' F' R' F2 R U2 D2 B2 R
*3. *U B L' B2 L2 R D2 R B2 R2 D L' B' R B' D' B U2 F'
*4. *L B R' L B D F' R2 L2 F' R2 B R2 D2 B' R2 B R' D'
*5. *U2 F' U B2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' U' F' U2 B F2 L' F L2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UL UB UR UB UL UF UB UL UF UB UR UF UB LB RF UR RF UR UF UL LB LF UL UB UR UF RB UR RB LF UF UL UB LF UL LB DR RF DR DF RF LF DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB+2 UL LF RB UB+ LB+2 DF DR+ RF+2 DR RF DR+2
*2. * UF UB UR UL UB UR UF UL UB UR UL UB UR LB UL LB RF UF UR UL RF UR UF UB UL UB UR UF LB RB UB UR UF LB LF UF UL LB RF UR RF RB UR DB RB DB DL LB DR RF RB DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ LF+ RB+ UB RB+2 DL LF+2 UL+2 DB+2 LB+ UL UF UL+ RF-2 DB+ DF+2 RF+2 DF RF DF+2
*3. * UF UL UB UR UF UB UR UB UR LB UB UR UF UL RF UF UL UB UL UB UR UF RF LF UL UF UB UR RB UB UL UF UL RF UR UB DB LB DF LF UL UB RB DB DL UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF LF+2 UL UB-2 LF-2 DL+ LB+2 DF+2 RF UR-
*4. * UL UB UR UF UR UL UB UL UF UB UR LB RF UF UR UL LB UL UB UL UF LB UB UR RF RB UB LF UL UF UB RF UR UB RB UR UB UL RB DL DB DL DF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UB+2 UL UB+ LF-2 DL+2 LF+2 RF+2 UF+2 DL+2
*5. * UB UR UL UF UL UB UL UB UR UB UL UF UL UB LB UL RF UR UB UL UF UB LB UB LB RF RB LF UF UL UB RB UR UB UR RB LF UL UF RF UR LF DR RF DB RB UR DR DF RF DL DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DF LF UR+ UF LF RB UR+ DL DB+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F U L F L' F' U' F' U L U' R' F' U L U' R F' U L' R' U' F' L U L' U R L' R U BR D' L F BL' F
*2. *R' BR' F' D' F D BR F U F L F' L' U' F R' F R' L R' L' R' U R F' L' R' U' L' R F' BL' F' D B BL D R' BL
*3. *F R' L F L U L U R U R' L' R' U' R U L F R' F' R' L F' U F' U L R L' R U L' B' BR BL D F BL' U BL'
*4. *F D' F' D R' BR' D BR D' R' F' L' U' R' U R L F' R' F' L' R' L' F R' L' R U F' U' L' R BL' L' F D BR' B F' BR'
*5. *F L' U' L F R L' U' L R' U' R' U' L' U' L' F' L' U F U F R' L F' R L U R' F R D' BL' B' BR' D' R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 10, 2022)

Results for week 18: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, RP_Cubed, and Ash Black!

*2x2x2*(167)
1.  1.01 Legomanz
2.  1.44 Charles Jerome
3.  1.57 Yo123


Spoiler



4.  1.66 BrianJ
5.  2.09 Luke Garrett
6.  2.25 MrKuba600
7.  2.30 ExultantCarn
8.  2.33 Adweehun
9.  2.50 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  2.51 TipsterTrickster 
11.  2.54 any name you wish
11.  2.54 edsch
13.  2.63 tsutt099
14.  2.64 Imsoosm
14.  2.64 Ash Black
16.  2.73 cuberkid10
17.  2.78 Hayden Ng
18.  2.83 Zeke Mackay
19.  2.87 xcalius
20.  2.92 RP_Cubed
21.  2.95 TheCubingAddict980
22.  2.98 gsingh
23.  3.01 alyzsnyzs
23.  3.01 Liam Wadek
25.  3.05 Antto Pitkänen
26.  3.08 Cale S
27.  3.15 DGCubes
28.  3.27 TheDubDubJr
29.  3.28 cubingintherain
30.  3.34 Nuuk cuber
31.  3.35 eyeballboi
32.  3.36 hah27
33.  3.41 Raymos Castillo
34.  3.42 Tues
35.  3.44 Icecube77
36.  3.48 Cuber2s
37.  3.51 BradenTheMagician
37.  3.51 theit07
39.  3.56 ichcubegerne
40.  3.57 Cubing Forever
41.  3.63 tJardigradHe
42.  3.64 baseballjello67
43.  3.66 parkertrager
44.  3.68 qaz
45.  3.70 Pyratechnics
46.  3.73 dollarstorecubes
46.  3.73 Kacper Jędrzejuk
48.  3.76 midnightcuberx
48.  3.76 remopihel
50.  3.78 tommyo11
50.  3.78 Calcube
52.  3.79 Aleksandar Dukleski
53.  3.80 ARSCubing
54.  3.89 Christopher Fandrich
55.  3.91 Chris Van Der Brink
56.  3.93 NewoMinx
57.  3.94 TheReasonableCuber
58.  3.97 The Cubing Fanatic
59.  3.98 Camerone Chin
60.  3.99 James Chang
61.  4.01 Jammy
62.  4.14 quing
63.  4.18 Cubey_Tube
64.  4.20 Utkarsh Ashar
65.  4.22 dycocubix
66.  4.23 DynaXT
67.  4.24 beabernardes
67.  4.24 DistanceRunner25
69.  4.28 Peter Preston
70.  4.31 Jaco Momberg 
71.  4.39 Beckham
72.  4.42 Ricardo Zapata
73.  4.43 Koen van Aller
73.  4.43 zSquirreL
75.  4.47 bennettstouder
76.  4.49 2018AMSB02
76.  4.49 Cuz Red
78.  4.54 qT Tp
79.  4.56 Fred Lang
80.  4.57 Maximilian2011
81.  4.61 Yoyofruits
82.  4.63 Ghost Cuber 
83.  4.67 lumes2121
83.  4.67 Θperm
85.  4.68 VectorCubes
85.  4.68 Dylan Swarts
87.  4.72 Ianwubby
88.  4.73 revaldoah
89.  4.74 Loffy8
90.  4.75 LittleLumos
91.  4.77 Li Xiang
92.  4.81 cuberswoop
93.  4.84 That1Cuber
94.  4.86 JustGoodCuber
95.  4.89 Benjamin Bø
95.  4.89 TheKaeden10
97.  4.93 yCArp
98.  4.97 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
99.  5.00 Cooki348
100.  5.04 GooseCuber
100.  5.04 d2polld
102.  5.05 Tyler Bennett
103.  5.13 Calumv 
104.  5.14 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
105.  5.17 begiuli65
106.  5.20 CryptoConnor
107.  5.24 user10086
108.  5.37 InlandEmpireCuber
109.  5.47 a_cuber04
110.  5.48 KamTheCuber
111.  5.60 stanley chapel
112.  5.65 hebscody
113.  5.73 ican97
114.  5.76 nigelthecuber
114.  5.76 Kenzo
116.  5.81 MaxwellCobb
117.  5.86 WHACKITROX
118.  5.92 Jakub26
119.  6.01 Timona
120.  6.05 rdurette10
121.  6.09 Luke Solves Cubes
122.  6.17 Krilov
123.  6.18 MarkA64
124.  6.19 hydynn
125.  6.24 Hyperion
126.  6.25 agradess2
127.  6.29 qwr
128.  6.36 Homeschool Cubing
129.  6.44 pb_cuber
130.  6.45 White KB
131.  6.58 Jilli0
132.  6.70 Theoruff
133.  6.84 Poorcuber09
134.  6.99 kumato
135.  7.02 Mike Hughey
136.  7.91 One Wheel
137.  8.12 Lubot99
138.  8.15 Rubika-37-021204
139.  8.18 Jrg
140.  8.41 tungsten
141.  8.80 TheFlyingDuck
142.  9.09 sporteisvogel
143.  9.14 freshcuber.de
144.  9.21 Arnavol
145.  9.58 jakesamarel
146.  9.77 Mrhashtagpickle
147.  9.79 kvineeta
148.  10.00 jun349
149.  10.26 Kgcubers
150.  10.63 FH1986
151.  10.66 Zakk Amers-Delph
152.  11.06 Sellerie11
153.  11.14 Mr Cuber
154.  11.26 MazeHew
155.  11.33 Jacck
156.  11.61 Jlit
157.  11.80 Twisted Cubing
158.  12.17 Finlay Cox
159.  12.80 Aluminum
160.  14.29 Greenish
161.  15.02 Orr
162.  15.27 Zae
163.  15.54 Ekisiga
164.  17.78 MatsBergsten
165.  25.81 boboiboy
166.  26.28 Panagiotis Christopoulos
167.  34.75 panicChris


*3x3x3*(228)
1.  6.59 BrianJ
2.  6.67 Luke Garrett
3.  7.16 gsingh


Spoiler



4.  7.41 Adweehun
5.  7.69 Ash Black
6.  7.72 alyzsnyzs
7.  7.73 Zeke Mackay
8.  7.88 tJardigradHe
9.  7.89 dycocubix
10.  7.95 ExultantCarn
11.  8.01 Cale S
12.  8.19 RP_Cubed
13.  8.22 Yo123
14.  8.24 parkertrager
15.  8.26 lilwoaji
16.  8.31 Shaun Mack
17.  8.36 NewoMinx
18.  8.41 Charles Jerome
19.  8.62 DistanceRunner25
19.  8.62 Christopher Fandrich
21.  8.69 Adam Chodyniecki
22.  8.73 agradess2
22.  8.73 vishwasankarcubing
24.  8.75 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  8.89 cubingintherain
26.  8.99 FishyIshy
27.  9.01 cuberkid10
28.  9.05 PeterH2N
29.  9.06 xcalius
30.  9.12 Aleksandar Dukleski
31.  9.13 tsutt099
32.  9.15 Hayden Ng
33.  9.30 JChambers13
34.  9.35 SpeedyReedy
35.  9.44 Camerone Chin
35.  9.44 Cuber2s
37.  9.53 edsch
38.  9.55 KrokosB
39.  9.58 NathanaelCubes
40.  9.65 2017LAMB06
41.  9.66 eyeballboi
42.  9.72 tommyo11
42.  9.72 quing
44.  9.74 GenTheThief
45.  9.81 ichcubegerne
46.  9.85 BMcCl1
47.  9.91 Tues
48.  9.95 BradenTheMagician
49.  10.01 MegaminxMan
50.  10.12 YassMes
51.  10.13 Jammy
52.  10.32 remopihel
53.  10.38 Raymos Castillo
54.  10.44 Antto Pitkänen
55.  10.45 hah27
56.  10.47 VJW
56.  10.47 Cody_Caston
58.  10.51 TheReasonableCuber
58.  10.51 wearephamily1719
60.  10.53 TheDubDubJr
60.  10.53 d2polld
62.  10.63 MrKuba600
63.  10.66 DGCubes
64.  10.80 VectorCubes
65.  10.86 Icecube77
66.  10.95 Cubey_Tube
67.  10.96 Koen van Aller
68.  10.98 MartinN13
69.  11.06 RedstoneTim
70.  11.09 Liam Wadek
70.  11.09 abunickabhi
70.  11.09 Utkarsh Ashar
73.  11.12 Fred Lang
74.  11.26 Chris Van Der Brink
74.  11.26 qaz
76.  11.33 Nuuk cuber
77.  11.40 lumes2121
78.  11.47 KamTheCuber
79.  11.51 Boris McCoy
80.  11.52 Calumv 
81.  11.53 TheCubingAddict980
82.  11.56 RifleCat
83.  11.68 2018AMSB02
84.  11.72 The Cubing Fanatic
85.  11.78 Cooki348
86.  11.82 MCuber
87.  11.84 Benjamin Bø
88.  11.91 Riddler97
89.  11.94 Victor Tang
90.  12.00 theit07
91.  12.08 sccrubzillas brother
92.  12.10 Dylan Swarts
93.  12.12 IsThatA4x4
94.  12.17 James Chang
95.  12.25 Kacper Jędrzejuk
96.  12.29 beabernardes
97.  12.38 TheEpicCuber
98.  12.51 20luky3
99.  12.57 Peter Preston
100.  12.58 Imsoosm
101.  12.80 PCCuber
102.  12.83 Pyratechnics
103.  12.92 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
104.  12.97 chancet4488
105.  13.05 begiuli65
106.  13.09 Ricardo Zapata
107.  13.10 Maximilian2011
108.  13.28 Winfaza
109.  13.33 toastedcuber
110.  13.34 Ghost Cuber 
110.  13.34 Loffy8
112.  13.35 Timona
113.  13.36 Cuz Red
114.  13.57 Alpha cuber
115.  13.58 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
116.  13.68 Trexrush1
117.  13.69 InlandEmpireCuber
117.  13.69 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
119.  13.70 trangium
120.  13.72 breadears
121.  13.80 baseballjello67
122.  13.94 Yoyofruits
123.  13.98 any name you wish
124.  13.99 Jay Cubes
125.  14.01 ARSCubing
126.  14.12 Ianwubby
127.  14.25 Lvl9001Wizard
128.  14.27 CryptoConnor
129.  14.31 lucyd266
130.  14.42 Luke Solves Cubes
131.  14.44 bennettstouder
132.  14.76 qatumciuzacqul
133.  14.83 revaldoah
134.  14.88 SpeedyOctahedron
134.  14.88 Jaco Momberg 
136.  14.92 Cuber15
137.  14.93 Calcube
138.  15.05 DynaXT
139.  15.36 midnightcuberx
139.  15.36 JustGoodCuber
141.  15.40 cuberswoop
142.  15.47 LittleLumos
143.  15.71 ican97
144.  15.72 TheKaeden10
145.  15.77 zSquirreL
146.  15.88 Θperm
147.  15.94 Petri Krzywacki
148.  16.26 qT Tp
149.  16.40 yCArp
150.  16.84 Comvat
151.  16.85 stanley chapel
152.  17.04 White KB
153.  17.10 MarkA64
154.  17.48 hydynn
155.  17.51 Tyler Bennett
156.  17.52 That1Cuber
157.  17.61 Cubing Forever
158.  17.78 Homeschool Cubing
159.  17.80 CT-6666
160.  17.92 Jakub26
161.  17.94 pb_cuber
162.  17.97 MaxwellCobb
163.  18.08 hebscody
164.  18.15 xyzzy
165.  18.16 Kenzo
166.  18.17 nigelthecuber
167.  18.33 Li Xiang
168.  18.43 rdurette10
169.  18.67 Sellerie11
170.  18.95 GooseCuber
171.  19.12 kumato
172.  19.13 Hyperion
173.  19.28 CreationUniverse
174.  19.37 ashar81
175.  19.56 Poorcuber09
175.  19.56 user10086
177.  19.66 Lubot99
178.  20.72 Jlit
179.  21.38 OtterCuber
180.  21.63 a_cuber04
181.  21.78 Jrg
182.  21.80 Krilov
183.  21.92 qunbacca
184.  22.05 jakesamarel
185.  23.06 Mike Hughey
186.  23.51 WHACKITROX
187.  23.83 N4C0
188.  23.88 sporteisvogel
189.  24.45 Theoruff
190.  24.58 freshcuber.de
191.  24.87 One Wheel
192.  25.03 Orr
193.  25.49 Finlay Cox
194.  25.63 mee6
195.  26.14 zakikaz
196.  26.39 qwr
197.  26.53 Rubika-37-021204
198.  27.04 NoSekt
199.  27.07 jun349
200.  27.14 Zakk Amers-Delph
201.  27.43 MazeHew
202.  27.54 Beckham
203.  29.66 Arnavol
204.  30.34 Mr Cuber
205.  30.36 Justplayingwithx
206.  30.40 SuperMarioGuy4
207.  31.59 Zae
208.  32.20 Nash171
209.  32.78 tungsten
210.  33.56 Jacck
211.  36.32 auntie
212.  37.21 Masked
213.  37.70 Svand0lf
214.  38.54 Greenish
215.  38.96 kvineeta
216.  39.90 MatsBergsten
217.  40.06 Twisted Cubing
218.  42.45 Lutz_P
219.  44.51 HelgeBerlin
220.  44.57 cougarscratch
221.  49.26 Aluminum
222.  50.93 panicChris
223.  51.48 Mrhashtagpickle
224.  52.11 FH1986
225.  58.49 oneshot
226.  1:03.62 Dudabever
227.  1:17.53 Rafael fong
228.  DNF Trần Tùng Lâm Young Cuber


*4x4x4*(114)
1.  27.89 BrianJ
2.  28.52 tJardigradHe
3.  28.67 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  31.68 PeterH2N
5.  33.02 xcalius
6.  33.69 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  34.54 parkertrager
8.  34.77 David ep
9.  34.94 MrKuba600
10.  35.21 Zeke Mackay
11.  36.52 Hayden Ng
12.  37.11 NewoMinx
13.  37.57 Ash Black
14.  38.16 RP_Cubed
15.  38.84 ichcubegerne
16.  39.20 20luky3
17.  39.83 Tues
18.  40.74 tommyo11
19.  40.95 DGCubes
20.  41.06 BradenTheMagician
21.  41.34 Aleksandar Dukleski
22.  41.52 remopihel
23.  41.61 agradess2
24.  41.74 alyzsnyzs
25.  42.50 Adweehun
26.  42.69 Raymos Castillo
27.  42.88 Icecube77
28.  43.16 Christopher Fandrich
29.  44.05 Yoyofruits
30.  44.06 Liam Wadek
31.  44.22 Antto Pitkänen
32.  44.66 edsch
33.  45.12 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
34.  45.32 tsutt099
35.  45.46 TheReasonableCuber
36.  45.77 Victor Tang
37.  46.29 Nuuk cuber
38.  46.47 beabernardes
39.  46.53 Trexrush1
40.  46.80 Chris Van Der Brink
41.  46.90 quing
42.  47.38 Ianwubby
43.  47.40 Dylan Swarts
44.  47.43 Ricardo Zapata
45.  48.84 zSquirreL
46.  49.09 Fred Lang
47.  49.10 2018AMSB02
48.  49.11 Cooki348
49.  49.17 James Chang
49.  49.17 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
51.  49.19 Jammy
52.  51.11 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
53.  51.19 chancet4488
54.  51.58 Winfaza
55.  52.05 LittleLumos
56.  52.61 The Cubing Fanatic
57.  52.89 bennettstouder
58.  53.57 Koen van Aller
59.  53.70 lumes2121
60.  53.78 Cubey_Tube
61.  54.13 qT Tp
62.  54.15 breadears
63.  54.16 Peter Preston
64.  54.59 Calumv 
65.  55.27 weatherman223
66.  56.38 Timona
67.  58.49 DynaXT
68.  58.71 KamTheCuber
69.  58.74 Kacper Jędrzejuk
70.  58.77 Loffy8
71.  59.57 Riddler97
72.  59.74 InlandEmpireCuber
73.  1:00.74 JustGoodCuber
74.  1:01.56 Maximilian2011
75.  1:01.97 Poorcuber09
76.  1:05.33 Kenzo
77.  1:06.71 Li Xiang
78.  1:07.05 rdurette10
79.  1:08.16 Jakub26
80.  1:08.55 stanley chapel
81.  1:10.58 Jaco Momberg 
82.  1:10.79 CT-6666
83.  1:11.88 MaxwellCobb
84.  1:12.60 Sellerie11
85.  1:13.01 White KB
86.  1:14.58 Calcube
87.  1:17.89 Petri Krzywacki
88.  1:19.83 baseballjello67
89.  1:20.48 Jrg
90.  1:21.07 One Wheel
91.  1:22.01 Mike Hughey
92.  1:22.33 Luke Solves Cubes
93.  1:25.16 Krilov
94.  1:26.05 user10086
95.  1:30.49 Rubika-37-021204
96.  1:31.45 thomas.sch
97.  1:33.34 pb_cuber
98.  1:34.27 sporteisvogel
99.  1:35.07 hebscody
100.  1:40.49 Tyler Bennett
101.  1:42.57 freshcuber.de
102.  1:47.10 Jacck
103.  1:52.60 Hyperion
104.  1:53.80 Jlit
105.  1:58.65 MazeHew
106.  1:59.07 Lubot99
107.  2:09.99 MarkA64
108.  2:20.24 MatsBergsten
109.  2:27.00 Arnavol
110.  2:39.53 NoSekt
111.  2:49.63 Svand0lf
112.  DNF any name you wish
112.  DNF qunbacca
112.  DNF Aluminum


*5x5x5*(67)
1.  49.03 tJardigradHe
2.  58.94 Hayden Ng
3.  59.50 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1:02.71 xcalius
5.  1:02.78 parkertrager
6.  1:04.72 RP_Cubed
7.  1:06.83 dycocubix
8.  1:06.86 NewoMinx
9.  1:07.44 David ep
10.  1:07.74 ichcubegerne
11.  1:08.96 Luke Garrett
12.  1:10.49 Ash Black
13.  1:11.59 Raymos Castillo
14.  1:14.45 Victor Tang
15.  1:15.04 Aleksandar Dukleski
16.  1:17.55 DGCubes
17.  1:18.52 remopihel
18.  1:18.94 quing
19.  1:19.92 Tues
20.  1:21.29 tsutt099
21.  1:21.76 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:24.55 Keroma12
22.  1:24.55 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
24.  1:25.92 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
25.  1:26.72 Ricardo Zapata
26.  1:26.97 Nuuk cuber
27.  1:27.74 tommyo11
28.  1:29.41 Liam Wadek
29.  1:30.47 Jammy
30.  1:31.36 Antto Pitkänen
31.  1:31.39 Fred Lang
32.  1:32.99 Dylan Swarts
33.  1:34.19 TheReasonableCuber
34.  1:34.86 Christopher Fandrich
35.  1:35.14 2018AMSB02
36.  1:35.22 beabernardes
37.  1:37.58 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38.  1:40.31 breadears
39.  1:42.40 zSquirreL
40.  1:42.58 James Chang
41.  1:44.31 GenTheThief
41.  1:44.31 Benjamin Bø
43.  1:48.53 Timona
44.  1:54.36 edsch
45.  1:56.23 Calumv 
46.  1:57.04 Jaco Momberg 
47.  1:57.90 bennettstouder
48.  1:58.80 baseballjello67
49.  1:59.26 Calcube
50.  2:00.22 lumes2121
51.  2:04.61 qT Tp
52.  2:05.50 Poorcuber09
53.  2:07.90 rdurette10
54.  2:07.96 One Wheel
55.  2:18.48 Jrg
56.  2:20.80 Loffy8
57.  2:23.41 Kenzo
58.  2:24.96 Rubika-37-021204
59.  2:26.01 MaxwellCobb
60.  2:39.43 sporteisvogel
61.  2:40.92 Sellerie11
62.  2:49.07 Jacck
63.  2:52.59 Lubot99
64.  3:02.86 Mike Hughey
65.  3:13.58 freshcuber.de
66.  DNF Hyperion
66.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(37)
1.  1:53.01 xcalius
2.  1:55.43 ichcubegerne
3.  1:55.87 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  1:56.35 NewoMinx
5.  2:06.35 agradess2
6.  2:06.55 Luke Garrett
7.  2:11.66 Liam Wadek
8.  2:12.16 LwBigcubes
9.  2:16.37 Keroma12
10.  2:16.41 parkertrager
11.  2:16.48 RP_Cubed
12.  2:16.89 Tues
13.  2:21.97 Raymos Castillo
14.  2:33.07 tsutt099
15.  2:33.46 DGCubes
16.  2:34.85 Nuuk cuber
17.  2:36.73 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
18.  2:39.02 Ricardo Zapata
19.  2:47.36 xyzzy
20.  2:50.91 Jammy
21.  2:53.08 TheReasonableCuber
22.  2:55.32 begiuli65
23.  2:56.06 tommyo11
24.  3:00.99 2018AMSB02
25.  3:20.25 zSquirreL
26.  3:53.66 Jrg
27.  4:07.08 Calumv 
28.  4:17.29 edsch
29.  4:22.65 rdurette10
30.  4:49.55 Rubika-37-021204
31.  4:57.02 thomas.sch
32.  4:58.98 Jacck
33.  5:17.54 Mike Hughey
34.  5:19.58 sporteisvogel
35.  6:15.46 Hyperion
36.  6:46.29 Lubot99
37.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(25)
1.  2:29.37 JackPfeifer
2.  2:46.80 xcalius
3.  2:52.38 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  3:00.67 Ash Black
5.  3:10.61 Liam Wadek
6.  3:10.94 Luke Garrett
7.  3:12.65 RP_Cubed
8.  3:19.61 agradess2
9.  3:30.23 Raymos Castillo
10.  3:48.47 Nuuk cuber
11.  4:05.93 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  4:07.36 Jammy
13.  4:29.01 Kit Clement
14.  4:47.78 TheReasonableCuber
15.  4:49.46 2018AMSB02
16.  5:42.77 One Wheel
17.  5:53.07 Jrg
18.  6:02.20 zSquirreL
19.  6:20.90 Homeschool Cubing
20.  7:00.23 Rubika-37-021204
21.  7:24.63 Mike Hughey
22.  DNF NewoMinx
22.  DNF thomas.sch
22.  DNF Calumv 
22.  DNF midnightcuberx


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(46)
1.  5.68 Yo123
2.  6.15 BrianJ
3.  6.99 jakesamarel


Spoiler



4.  7.33 qunbacca
5.  7.80 edsch
6.  9.74 Luke Garrett
7.  11.05 cuberswoop
8.  11.28 TheDubDubJr
9.  11.51 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  11.51 Imsoosm
11.  11.69 That1Cuber
12.  12.71 hah27
13.  13.35 Christopher Fandrich
14.  14.37 RP_Cubed
15.  15.72 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
16.  18.28 Li Xiang
17.  18.60 Mike Hughey
18.  18.87 user10086
19.  20.14 Hayden Ng
20.  24.99 agradess2
21.  25.32 Jakub26
22.  25.88 ichcubegerne
23.  27.92 Jammy
24.  29.39 BradenTheMagician
25.  29.86 MatsBergsten
26.  30.21 Raymos Castillo
27.  33.46 Ash Black
28.  36.71 filmip
29.  36.93 White KB
30.  37.56 2018AMSB02
31.  40.12 Jacck
32.  43.07 WHACKITROX
33.  52.86 stanley chapel
34.  56.99 zSquirreL
35.  58.63 Hyperion
36.  58.88 Nuuk cuber
37.  1:14.59 sporteisvogel
38.  1:51.74 hydynn
39.  2:09.77 KamTheCuber
40.  2:47.38 Koen van Aller
41.  DNF Tues
41.  DNF dycocubix
41.  DNF MaxwellCobb
41.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
41.  DNF James Chang
41.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(29)
1.  20.90 G2013
2.  22.23 Gregory Alekseev
3.  24.27 hah27


Spoiler



4.  24.82 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  27.47 Victor Tang
6.  32.36 RP_Cubed
7.  33.09 Keroma12
8.  33.62 abunickabhi
9.  45.08 Jakub26
10.  51.22 qunbacca
11.  51.39 Zeke Mackay
12.  1:24.03 2018AMSB02
13.  1:27.99 MatsBergsten
14.  1:31.65 filmip
15.  1:32.28 Ricardo Zapata
16.  1:40.98 Jammy
17.  1:51.95 Mike Hughey
18.  2:01.53 Luke Garrett
19.  2:32.76 stanley chapel
20.  2:42.39 Jacck
21.  3:46.34 Ash Black
22.  3:51.58 lumes2121
23.  3:56.96 sporteisvogel
24.  4:14.80 oneshot
25.  6:23.15 freshcuber.de
26.  12:18.07 Koen van Aller
27.  DNF d2polld
27.  DNF ican97
27.  DNF James Chang


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(11)
1.  2:09.84 Victor Tang
2.  2:10.08 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  4:37.77 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  7:34.68 MatsBergsten
5.  8:01.45 Jacck
6.  8:55.15 2018AMSB02
7.  15:11.10 filmip
8.  32:15.06 sporteisvogel
9.  DNF hah27
9.  DNF Keroma12
9.  DNF oneshot


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  4:05.76 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  5:03.04 Victor Tang
3.  8:36.46 hah27


Spoiler



4.  DNF G2013
4.  DNF 2018AMSB02
4.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  37:33.41 qunbacca
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  68:11.56 qunbacca

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  27/36 60:00 Keroma12
2.  10/13 44:45 RP_Cubed
3.  4/4 4:13 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  3/3 10:18 Jacck
5.  2/2 14:27 Nuuk cuber
6.  3/4 24:38 sporteisvogel
7.  11/21 49:16 hah27
8.  1/2 15:48 lumes2121
8.  1/2 5:29 Ricardo Zapata


*3x3x3 one-handed*(125)
1.  10.80 Luke Garrett
2.  11.18 BrianJ
3.  11.28 NathanaelCubes


Spoiler



4.  13.04 parkertrager
5.  13.16 Charles Jerome
6.  13.49 GenTheThief
7.  13.66 2017LAMB06
8.  13.71 Ash Black
9.  13.78 lilwoaji
10.  14.15 tJardigradHe
11.  14.30 Shaun Mack
12.  14.49 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  14.55 RedstoneTim
14.  14.95 Adweehun
15.  15.15 Victor Tang
16.  15.30 MrKuba600
17.  15.36 ichcubegerne
18.  15.65 Tues
19.  15.68 midnightcuberx
20.  15.74 dycocubix
21.  15.88 NewoMinx
22.  15.93 Hayden Ng
23.  15.97 gsingh
24.  16.13 tsutt099
25.  17.20 Aleksandar Dukleski
26.  17.45 RP_Cubed
27.  17.48 G2013
28.  17.80 cuberkid10
29.  18.00 KrokosB
30.  18.42 remopihel
31.  18.43 qaz
32.  19.03 MCuber
33.  19.16 xcalius
34.  19.55 hah27
35.  20.17 abunickabhi
36.  20.36 TheDubDubJr
37.  20.52 Jammy
38.  20.53 Trexrush1
39.  20.60 agradess2
40.  20.64 Yoyofruits
41.  20.65 Ricardo Zapata
42.  21.11 James Chang
43.  21.28 xyzzy
44.  21.29 quing
45.  21.47 TheReasonableCuber
46.  21.53 Utkarsh Ashar
47.  21.60 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
48.  21.70 DGCubes
49.  21.78 Peter Preston
50.  22.17 PCCuber
51.  22.27 Nuuk cuber
52.  22.79 Cuber2s
53.  23.13 lumes2121
54.  23.22 ican97
55.  23.52 Benjamin Bø
56.  23.56 edsch
56.  23.56 tommyo11
58.  23.60 revaldoah
59.  23.83 Alpha cuber
60.  23.91 Calumv 
61.  24.15 Winfaza
62.  24.22 zSquirreL
63.  24.27 Cubey_Tube
64.  24.31 2018AMSB02
65.  24.33 yCArp
66.  24.34 Luke Solves Cubes
67.  24.48 Dylan Swarts
68.  24.64 qatumciuzacqul
69.  24.70 BradenTheMagician
70.  24.79 Raymos Castillo
71.  24.86 Fred Lang
72.  25.30 Chris Van Der Brink
73.  25.94 breadears
74.  26.03 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
75.  26.10 Cooki348
76.  26.69 Loffy8
77.  27.37 Kacper Jędrzejuk
78.  27.46 LittleLumos
79.  27.83 Cubing Forever
80.  28.08 bennettstouder
81.  28.34 Jaco Momberg 
82.  28.62 White KB
83.  29.21 Jay Cubes
84.  29.25 VectorCubes
85.  29.40 Keroma12
86.  29.43 baseballjello67
87.  29.47 Maximilian2011
88.  29.71 Timona
89.  30.36 beabernardes
90.  30.93 Koen van Aller
91.  31.45 Lubot99
92.  32.46 Homeschool Cubing
93.  32.57 Poorcuber09
94.  32.73 WHACKITROX
95.  34.14 rdurette10
96.  34.53 The Cubing Fanatic
97.  37.87 pb_cuber
98.  40.15 IsThatA4x4
99.  40.34 Hyperion
100.  41.40 freshcuber.de
101.  41.79 qunbacca
102.  42.15 Mike Hughey
103.  42.77 MaxwellCobb
104.  43.15 hebscody
105.  44.24 nigelthecuber
106.  44.96 stanley chapel
107.  45.03 GooseCuber
108.  45.64 TheKaeden10
109.  48.43 sporteisvogel
110.  48.53 a_cuber04
111.  50.48 Sellerie11
112.  53.12 Rubika-37-021204
113.  54.79 Jacck
114.  1:00.64 user10086
115.  1:01.70 Theoruff
116.  1:07.70 Orr
117.  1:14.33 CT-6666
118.  1:17.84 Zakk Amers-Delph
119.  1:21.64 Tyler Bennett
120.  1:28.35 Zae
121.  1:32.00 Jlit
122.  1:52.36 kvineeta
123.  1:55.11 Aluminum
124.  1:58.11 MatsBergsten
125.  DNF Calcube


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  39.06 Luke Garrett
2.  54.89 RP_Cubed
3.  1:08.30 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  2:05.86 Nuuk cuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(14)
1.  24.38 RP_Cubed
2.  34.81 ichcubegerne
3.  44.07 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  1:02.46 2018AMSB02
5.  1:18.53 Jammy
6.  1:20.63 TheReasonableCuber
7.  1:22.57 Jacck
8.  1:38.72 Jaco Momberg 
9.  2:11.77 lumes2121
10.  2:29.85 James Chang
11.  2:60.00 user10086
12.  DNF MatsBergsten
12.  DNF Hyperion
12.  DNF Benjamin Bø


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(12)
1.  39.00 (39, 42, 36) Mike Hughey
2.  49.00 (46, 51, 50) Jammy
3.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) brad711
3.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) filmip
3.  DNF (33, DNF, 33) davidr
3.  DNF (44, DNS, DNS) Ash Black
3.  DNF (44, DNS, DNS) lumes2121
3.  DNF (44, DNS, DNS) 2018AMSB02
3.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) Raymos Castillo
3.  DNF (47, DNS, DNS) OriEy
3.  DNF (48, 50, DNS) CT-6666
3.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Aluminum

*2-3-4 Relay*(59)
1.  41.64 tJardigradHe
2.  45.09 Luke Garrett
3.  46.75 tommyo11


Spoiler



4.  48.70 RP_Cubed
5.  50.62 Ash Black
6.  50.89 Hayden Ng
7.  54.18 MrKuba600
8.  54.20 tsutt099
9.  56.28 BradenTheMagician
10.  58.46 DGCubes
11.  59.75 Yoyofruits
12.  59.99 James Chang
13.  1:00.38 ichcubegerne
14.  1:01.78 remopihel
15.  1:03.88 Antto Pitkänen
16.  1:04.08 TheReasonableCuber
17.  1:06.91 Nuuk cuber
18.  1:07.15 Jammy
19.  1:07.48 Raymos Castillo
20.  1:07.75 Ricardo Zapata
21.  1:09.33 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
22.  1:09.57 Keroma12
23.  1:12.13 Utkarsh Ashar
24.  1:13.06 edsch
25.  1:13.20 zSquirreL
26.  1:13.71 Chris Van Der Brink
27.  1:13.77 Cubey_Tube
28.  1:14.16 Peter Preston
29.  1:14.57 Loffy8
30.  1:18.11 Timona
31.  1:18.50 lumes2121
32.  1:18.78 LittleLumos
33.  1:19.00 qT Tp
34.  1:19.50 2018AMSB02
35.  1:25.87 Kacper Jędrzejuk
36.  1:28.06 CryptoConnor
37.  1:32.06 Poorcuber09
38.  1:33.68 rdurette10
39.  1:33.80 Benjamin Bø
40.  1:34.84 Maximilian2011
41.  1:35.13 Kenzo
42.  1:35.33 kumato
43.  1:36.35 Calcube
44.  1:42.24 Jakub26
45.  1:44.26 cuberswoop
46.  1:46.73 user10086
47.  1:48.68 Luke Solves Cubes
48.  1:56.57 GooseCuber
49.  1:58.68 Jrg
50.  2:05.58 Sellerie11
51.  2:06.01 hebscody
52.  2:24.44 Lubot99
53.  2:33.16 Hyperion
54.  2:33.30 Jacck
55.  2:43.54 MazeHew
56.  5:13.74 Aluminum
57.  5:42.30 Zae
58.  7:11.10 FH1986
59.  DNF Tues


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(34)
1.  1:45.50 Luke Garrett
2.  2:01.48 RP_Cubed
3.  2:04.43 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  2:08.49 Tues
5.  2:11.43 Raymos Castillo
6.  2:11.97 ichcubegerne
7.  2:14.74 BradenTheMagician
8.  2:20.77 tsutt099
9.  2:24.20 remopihel
10.  2:30.07 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  2:31.23 zSquirreL
12.  2:33.54 Nuuk cuber
13.  2:35.49 Jammy
14.  2:35.55 tommyo11
15.  2:36.25 Chris Van Der Brink
16.  2:38.10 James Chang
17.  2:38.53 TheReasonableCuber
18.  2:44.58 Keroma12
19.  3:08.42 Kacper Jędrzejuk
20.  3:10.75 lumes2121
21.  3:12.54 LittleLumos
22.  3:15.90 Utkarsh Ashar
23.  3:19.87 edsch
24.  3:24.18 Cubey_Tube
25.  3:27.93 Maximilian2011
26.  3:35.99 Kenzo
27.  3:44.45 qT Tp
28.  3:48.90 Poorcuber09
29.  3:50.15 rdurette10
30.  3:52.02 Timona
31.  4:04.41 Sellerie11
32.  4:29.57 Jrg
33.  5:44.69 Lubot99
34.  DNF Benjamin Bø


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)
1.  4:21.56 ichcubegerne
2.  4:39.81 BradenTheMagician
3.  4:45.73 Raymos Castillo


Spoiler



4.  4:59.60 Keroma12
5.  5:00.99 tommyo11
6.  5:08.33 Tues
7.  5:13.73 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  5:25.34 Nuuk cuber
9.  5:35.21 Jammy
10.  5:48.24 TheReasonableCuber
11.  6:20.60 Benjamin Bø
12.  8:25.97 Jrg
13.  8:38.82 Poorcuber09
14.  8:42.73 rdurette10


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(11)
1.  7:02.75 ichcubegerne
2.  8:00.97 Raymos Castillo
3.  8:24.05 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  8:25.49 Keroma12
5.  9:07.27 Nuuk cuber
6.  9:15.01 BradenTheMagician
7.  9:41.09 Jammy
8.  10:15.60 TheReasonableCuber
9.  15:18.30 Jrg
10.  15:50.99 rdurette10
11.  16:09.46 jakesamarel


*Clock*(55)
1.  3.37 JChambers13
2.  4.20 edsch
3.  4.34 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  4.49 Brendyn Dunagan
4.  4.49 VectorCubes
6.  4.84 Liam Wadek
7.  5.05 MartinN13
8.  5.34 Luke Garrett
9.  5.56 Christopher Fandrich
10.  5.74 Oliver Pällo
11.  5.92 zSquirreL
12.  6.24 Zeke Mackay
13.  6.67 TheDubDubJr
14.  6.78 tsutt099
15.  6.86 Kacper Jędrzejuk
16.  7.11 NewoMinx
17.  7.65 parkertrager
18.  8.28 Li Xiang
19.  8.32 Jammy
20.  8.47 Tues
21.  8.54 Chris Van Der Brink
22.  8.67 Ash Black
23.  8.84 Raymos Castillo
24.  8.99 Nuuk cuber
25.  9.03 ichcubegerne
26.  9.05 Boris McCoy
27.  9.15 RP_Cubed
28.  9.41 MrKuba600
29.  9.45 N4C0
30.  9.51 Ricardo Zapata
31.  9.65 Jakub26
32.  9.82 DGCubes
33.  10.02 remopihel
34.  10.19 tommyo11
35.  10.28 2017LAMB06
36.  10.88 lumes2121
37.  11.93 Peter Preston
38.  12.36 Yoyofruits
39.  13.51 That1Cuber
40.  13.66 White KB
41.  13.77 2018AMSB02
42.  13.96 Panagiotis Christopoulos
43.  14.30 Mike Hughey
44.  14.71 Cubey_Tube
45.  14.99 quing
46.  18.21 Jacck
47.  19.04 Homeschool Cubing
48.  19.17 Beckham
49.  19.91 Lubot99
50.  20.36 Luke Solves Cubes
51.  21.94 Tyler Bennett
52.  22.44 Poorcuber09
53.  22.45 rdurette10
54.  28.26 Orr
55.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(49)
1.  42.45 NewoMinx
2.  44.80 Luke Garrett
3.  45.76 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  50.72 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  50.94 RP_Cubed
6.  51.48 MrKuba600
7.  53.81 Zeke Mackay
8.  57.79 Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  58.12 agradess2
10.  1:01.20 parkertrager
11.  1:02.89 BradenTheMagician
12.  1:04.13 Fred Lang
13.  1:05.60 Raymos Castillo
14.  1:06.43 The Cubing Fanatic
15.  1:07.37 ichcubegerne
16.  1:07.96 tJardigradHe
17.  1:10.63 Tues
18.  1:10.70 Jammy
19.  1:11.46 TheDubDubJr
20.  1:11.57 TheEpicCuber
21.  1:11.75 Cooki348
22.  1:13.03 2018AMSB02
23.  1:13.31 tsutt099
24.  1:14.93 remopihel
25.  1:17.01 Ricardo Zapata
26.  1:17.22 Yoyofruits
27.  1:17.78 beabernardes
28.  1:18.04 tommyo11
29.  1:19.22 Nuuk cuber
30.  1:19.34 Loffy8
31.  1:32.95 Keroma12
32.  1:41.53 d2polld
33.  1:42.39 qT Tp
34.  1:49.80 Dylan Swarts
35.  1:50.39 TheReasonableCuber
36.  1:57.30 Kenzo
37.  1:57.52 weatherman223
38.  2:09.24 stanley chapel
39.  2:10.73 Poorcuber09
40.  2:11.42 Homeschool Cubing
41.  2:14.90 LittleLumos
42.  2:25.04 Mike Hughey
43.  2:26.53 rdurette10
44.  2:29.47 One Wheel
45.  3:05.32 Luke Solves Cubes
46.  3:15.51 Jacck
47.  4:21.58 Rubika-37-021204
48.  DNF freshcuber.de
48.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(98)
1.  1.85 dycocubix
2.  1.99 parkertrager
3.  2.30 Ghost Cuber 


Spoiler



4.  2.34 BrianJ
5.  2.50 MrKuba600
6.  2.58 50ph14
7.  2.60 Cooki348
8.  2.76 DGCubes
9.  2.81 RP_Cubed
10.  3.02 Ash Black
11.  3.05 Charles Jerome
12.  3.06 Shaun Mack
13.  3.08 Chris Van Der Brink
14.  3.27 tsutt099
15.  3.36 Luke Garrett
16.  3.49 Cody_Caston
17.  3.55 remopihel
17.  3.55 Liam Wadek
19.  3.66 Pyratechnics
20.  3.79 oliviervlcube
21.  3.87 Adam Chodyniecki
22.  4.09 BradenTheMagician
23.  4.12 Cuz Red
23.  4.12 wearephamily1719
25.  4.43 cubingintherain
26.  4.56 Boris McCoy
27.  4.78 Zeke Mackay
28.  4.81 Antto Pitkänen
29.  5.22 Kacper Jędrzejuk
30.  5.28 Raymos Castillo
31.  5.34 Homeschool Cubing
32.  5.36 Tues
33.  5.43 tommyo11
34.  5.64 cuberkid10
35.  5.67 Yoyofruits
36.  5.94 Calcube
37.  5.98 ichcubegerne
38.  6.00 Nuuk cuber
38.  6.00 Loffy8
40.  6.02 VectorCubes
40.  6.02 GooseCuber
42.  6.05 Utkarsh Ashar
43.  6.06 NewoMinx
44.  6.12 2018AMSB02
45.  6.30 Ricardo Zapata
46.  6.83 Christopher Fandrich
47.  7.09 agradess2
48.  7.24 Li Xiang
49.  7.25 theit07
50.  7.26 Jammy
51.  7.44 Peter Preston
52.  7.51 2017LAMB06
53.  7.68 WHACKITROX
54.  7.74 Aleksandar Dukleski
55.  7.79 qT Tp
56.  7.91 MaxwellCobb
57.  8.04 Poorcuber09
58.  8.05 LittleLumos
59.  8.09 ShortStuff
60.  8.43 Dylan Swarts
61.  8.60 Calumv 
62.  8.79 TheReasonableCuber
63.  8.85 rdurette10
64.  8.92 Mike Hughey
65.  9.35 lumes2121
66.  9.58 cuberswoop
67.  9.77 hebscody
68.  9.95 Jaco Momberg 
69.  10.16 Cubey_Tube
70.  10.33 Hyperion
70.  10.33 zSquirreL
72.  10.40 d2polld
73.  10.59 Hayden Ng
74.  10.61 James Chang
75.  11.77 pb_cuber
76.  12.17 user10086
77.  12.42 Luke Solves Cubes
78.  12.48 Zakk Amers-Delph
79.  12.70 Jacck
80.  12.71 sporteisvogel
81.  13.26 Lubot99
82.  14.00 MazeHew
83.  14.45 Panagiotis Christopoulos
84.  14.46 TheKaeden10
85.  15.02 Kgcubers
86.  16.21 Orr
87.  16.61 Rubika-37-021204
88.  16.95 Arnavol
89.  17.39 Mrhashtagpickle
90.  18.16 Tyler Bennett
91.  18.51 Theoruff
92.  19.46 Twisted Cubing
93.  20.65 jakesamarel
94.  21.98 Aluminum
95.  23.25 Zae
96.  29.38 MarkA64
97.  29.80 Greenish
98.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(68)
1.  6.37 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.56 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  6.58 David ep


Spoiler



4.  7.18 Oxzowachi
5.  7.38 Adweehun
6.  8.27 JackPfeifer
7.  8.36 BrianJ
8.  9.09 cubingintherain
9.  9.10 RP_Cubed
10.  9.21 tsutt099
11.  9.65 Shaun Mack
12.  9.83 Charles Jerome
13.  10.32 cuberkid10
14.  10.43 Hayden Ng
15.  10.82 dycocubix
16.  11.49 MrKuba600
17.  11.64 remopihel
18.  12.33 Cale S
19.  12.46 Luke Garrett
20.  13.09 Ash Black
21.  13.26 BradenTheMagician
22.  13.35 Peter Preston
23.  13.83 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
24.  14.23 NewoMinx
25.  14.29 Ricardo Zapata
26.  14.59 Zeke Mackay
27.  15.03 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
28.  15.43 MCuber
29.  19.04 PCCuber
30.  19.51 Kacper Jędrzejuk
31.  19.61 ichcubegerne
31.  19.61 tommyo11
31.  19.61 wearephamily1719
34.  20.05 Jammy
35.  20.33 beabernardes
36.  20.55 zSquirreL
37.  21.29 2017LAMB06
38.  22.25 Yoyofruits
39.  22.29 2018AMSB02
40.  23.17 Raymos Castillo
41.  24.30 Jakub26
42.  26.24 Tues
43.  26.44 lumes2121
44.  29.36 Nuuk cuber
45.  30.31 weatherman223
46.  31.08 agradess2
47.  31.86 Dylan Swarts
48.  31.99 DynaXT
49.  32.08 qunbacca
50.  32.54 TheReasonableCuber
51.  36.15 Cubey_Tube
52.  36.18 Calcube
53.  36.42 quing
54.  36.75 Mike Hughey
55.  38.47 Cuz Red
56.  39.29 MaxwellCobb
57.  44.37 Calumv 
58.  45.09 qT Tp
59.  47.12 Koen van Aller
60.  47.83 Jaco Momberg 
61.  50.04 Poorcuber09
62.  50.31 LittleLumos
63.  51.83 KamTheCuber
64.  56.58 sporteisvogel
65.  58.80 Jacck
66.  1:10.89 rdurette10
67.  1:15.64 user10086
68.  3:32.43 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(86)
1.  1.55 Legomanz
2.  2.55 MrKuba600
3.  2.74 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  2.86 Charles Jerome
5.  2.89 Cale S
6.  2.91 tsutt099
7.  3.01 BrianJ
8.  3.18 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  3.21 Cody_Caston
10.  3.65 dycocubix
10.  3.65 Tues
12.  4.11 parkertrager
13.  4.17 Zeke Mackay
14.  4.29 Antto Pitkänen
15.  4.32 Kacper Jędrzejuk
16.  4.41 Luke Garrett
17.  4.42 TheDubDubJr
18.  4.44 alyzsnyzs
19.  4.52 NewoMinx
20.  4.60 remopihel
21.  4.65 RP_Cubed
22.  4.70 Ricardo Zapata
22.  4.70 David ep
24.  4.86 Peter Preston
25.  5.17 d2polld
26.  5.21 Raymos Castillo
27.  5.26 lumes2121
28.  5.30 VectorCubes
29.  5.43 BradenTheMagician
30.  5.80 ichcubegerne
30.  5.80 Calcube
32.  5.91 Liam Wadek
33.  6.00 Chris Van Der Brink
34.  6.26 DGCubes
35.  6.29 cuberswoop
36.  6.43 any name you wish
37.  6.59 Benjamin Bø
38.  6.83 Jammy
39.  6.87 cubingintherain
40.  6.89 Aleksandar Dukleski
41.  6.91 Jay Cubes
41.  6.91 WHACKITROX
43.  6.95 Hayden Ng
44.  7.02 qaz
45.  7.14 Yoyofruits
46.  7.32 White KB
47.  7.36 baseballjello67
48.  7.44 zSquirreL
49.  7.82 Poorcuber09
50.  8.16 LittleLumos
51.  8.35 Nuuk cuber
52.  8.58 Cubey_Tube
53.  8.87 theit07
54.  8.93 Jaco Momberg 
55.  9.08 Li Xiang
56.  9.12 tommyo11
57.  9.36 2018AMSB02
58.  9.45 Jakub26
59.  9.69 Calumv 
60.  10.20 Tyler Bennett
61.  10.27 calcuber1800
62.  10.51 Utkarsh Ashar
63.  11.26 TheReasonableCuber
64.  11.70 agradess2
65.  12.18 Hyperion
66.  12.21 Jilli0
67.  12.30 Luke Solves Cubes
68.  12.45 quing
69.  12.67 Arnavol
70.  12.71 JustGoodCuber
71.  12.98 Cooki348
72.  13.96 Dylan Swarts
73.  14.00 rdurette10
74.  14.41 qT Tp
75.  14.79 Mike Hughey
76.  15.64 freshcuber.de
77.  15.75 hebscody
78.  16.13 MazeHew
79.  16.60 Jacck
80.  16.64 Orr
81.  17.43 GooseCuber
82.  17.81 FH1986
83.  17.95 Lubot99
84.  22.47 TheKaeden10
85.  27.54 MatsBergsten
86.  38.36 Sellerie11


*Kilominx*(12)
1.  25.63 DGCubes
2.  27.57 Ash Black
3.  30.29 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  31.56 Luke Garrett
5.  31.89 ichcubegerne
6.  34.22 agradess2
7.  37.23 Yoyofruits
8.  43.42 2018AMSB02
9.  46.73 tsutt099
10.  1:06.35 Mike Hughey
11.  1:44.76 Rubika-37-021204
12.  2:11.07 Tyler Bennett


*Mini Guildford*(11)
1.  3:49.59 Luke Garrett
2.  4:36.02 ichcubegerne
3.  4:44.71 remopihel


Spoiler



4.  4:46.38 Raymos Castillo
5.  4:46.79 tommyo11
6.  5:20.20 Nuuk cuber
7.  5:48.89 Chris Van Der Brink
8.  5:50.19 Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  5:51.76 2018AMSB02
10.  5:52.34 Jammy
11.  8:59.53 Poorcuber09


*Redi Cube*(14)
1.  6.46 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.88 dollarstorecubes
3.  9.69 tsutt099


Spoiler



4.  9.74 DGCubes
5.  10.01 Ash Black
6.  11.32 ichcubegerne
7.  14.60 Raymos Castillo
8.  17.77 Luke Garrett
9.  19.06 Nuuk cuber
10.  19.32 2018AMSB02
11.  22.24 zSquirreL
12.  30.29 Mike Hughey
13.  35.84 Jacck
14.  36.13 Tyler Bennett


*Master Pyraminx*(9)
1.  23.33 Ash Black
2.  23.87 DGCubes
3.  34.38 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  44.14 Raymos Castillo
5.  46.40 Nuuk cuber
6.  55.00 NewoMinx
7.  56.87 Mike Hughey
8.  1:06.59 Jacck
9.  1:37.96 Rubika-37-021204


*15 Puzzle*(6)
1.  12.09 quing
2.  15.51 ichcubegerne
3.  24.09 Raymos Castillo


Spoiler



4.  37.62 MatsBergsten
5.  57.70 Krilov
6.  3:13.96 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(3)
1.  55.59 any name you wish
2.  DNF YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
2.  DNF MaxwellCobb

*Mirror Blocks*(13)
1.  15.47 BradenTheMagician
2.  24.29 ichcubegerne
3.  27.97 Calcube


Spoiler



4.  33.83 Ash Black
5.  37.83 Nuuk cuber
6.  42.97 Homeschool Cubing
7.  43.78 dollarstorecubes
8.  49.26 WHACKITROX
9.  1:04.27 zSquirreL
10.  1:04.96 TheReasonableCuber
11.  1:08.20 Luke Garrett
12.  1:24.95 2018AMSB02
13.  2:36.68 FH1986


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  1:41.24 DGCubes
2.  5:07.10 2018AMSB02

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(14)
1.  18.44 Charles Jerome
2.  24.37 edd_dib
3.  25.14 rubiksman0


Spoiler



4.  27.68 SpeedyOctahedron
5.  36.92 Kit Clement
6.  42.94 Raymos Castillo
7.  48.06 Der Der
8.  52.30 Peter Preston
9.  52.97 Chris Van Der Brink
10.  1:01.11 zSquirreL
11.  1:02.34 Yoyofruits
12.  1:14.90 xyzzy
13.  1:17.53 RP_Cubed
14.  2:17.22 DGCubes



*Contest results*(259)
1.  1295 Luke Garrett
2.  1255 RP_Cubed
3.  1209 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  1139 ichcubegerne
5.  1045 tsutt099
6.  1027 Raymos Castillo
7.  1008 BrianJ
8.  946 parkertrager
9.  941 NewoMinx
10.  939 Nuuk cuber
11.  937 Jammy
12.  931 MrKuba600
12.  931 Tues
14.  919 BradenTheMagician
15.  908 remopihel
16.  862 Hayden Ng
17.  858 DGCubes
18.  851 tommyo11
19.  849 Brendyn Dunagan
20.  803 Zeke Mackay
21.  788 2018AMSB02
22.  761 tJardigradHe
22.  761 Charles Jerome
24.  760 Ricardo Zapata
25.  757 TheReasonableCuber
26.  748 dycocubix
27.  731 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  715 edsch
29.  708 xcalius
30.  699 Liam Wadek
31.  697 agradess2
32.  686 Chris Van Der Brink
33.  677 Aleksandar Dukleski
34.  673 Christopher Fandrich
35.  668 Adweehun
35.  668 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
37.  654 zSquirreL
38.  649 Antto Pitkänen
39.  648 lumes2121
40.  639 Yoyofruits
41.  604 TheDubDubJr
42.  603 Peter Preston
43.  588 cuberkid10
44.  579 quing
45.  561 James Chang
46.  553 Cubey_Tube
47.  539 hah27
47.  539 alyzsnyzs
47.  539 cubingintherain
50.  533 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
51.  508 Dylan Swarts
52.  504 Cale S
53.  491 Utkarsh Ashar
54.  489 Cooki348
55.  486 Shaun Mack
56.  484 Calumv 
56.  484 gsingh
58.  474 VectorCubes
58.  474 Victor Tang
60.  466 Fred Lang
61.  463 beabernardes
62.  453 Calcube
63.  441 Loffy8
64.  439 LittleLumos
65.  437 Yo123
66.  427 qaz
67.  423 2017LAMB06
68.  418 Benjamin Bø
69.  408 Cuber2s
70.  403 Jaco Momberg 
71.  401 Koen van Aller
72.  397 The Cubing Fanatic
73.  394 Icecube77
74.  393 qT Tp
75.  385 ExultantCarn
76.  381 baseballjello67
77.  363 Mike Hughey
78.  362 d2polld
78.  362 theit07
80.  359 Poorcuber09
81.  349 Li Xiang
82.  347 rdurette10
83.  346 KrokosB
84.  344 GenTheThief
85.  340 Cody_Caston
86.  338 Maximilian2011
86.  338 any name you wish
86.  338 lilwoaji
89.  337 Pyratechnics
90.  336 Timona
91.  334 midnightcuberx
91.  334 bennettstouder
93.  332 Jakub26
94.  331 Imsoosm
95.  330 eyeballboi
96.  320 NathanaelCubes
96.  320 cuberswoop
96.  320 Luke Solves Cubes
99.  319 PeterH2N
100.  315 DistanceRunner25
101.  311 David ep
102.  308 Camerone Chin
102.  308 Cuz Red
102.  308 Ghost Cuber 
105.  307 Keroma12
106.  300 TheCubingAddict980
107.  291 Adam Chodyniecki
108.  290 wearephamily1719
109.  289 MCuber
110.  288 Trexrush1
110.  288 KamTheCuber
112.  286 White KB
112.  286 abunickabhi
114.  280 RedstoneTim
115.  278 MaxwellCobb
116.  275 DynaXT
117.  274 Jacck
117.  274 Homeschool Cubing
119.  266 Ianwubby
120.  264 vishwasankarcubing
121.  261 breadears
122.  260 Boris McCoy
123.  259 WHACKITROX
124.  258 Winfaza
125.  257 Legomanz
125.  257 stanley chapel
127.  256 Cubing Forever
127.  256 JChambers13
129.  255 Hyperion
129.  255 PCCuber
131.  253 revaldoah
132.  249 user10086
133.  237 GooseCuber
133.  237 20luky3
135.  233 JustGoodCuber
136.  232 Kenzo
137.  230 hebscody
138.  229 ican97
138.  229 Tyler Bennett
140.  227 sporteisvogel
141.  225 qunbacca
142.  224 InlandEmpireCuber
142.  224 ARSCubing
144.  221 yCArp
145.  215 MartinN13
146.  214 begiuli65
147.  213 That1Cuber
148.  208 Lubot99
149.  206 FishyIshy
149.  206 TheKaeden10
151.  203 Jay Cubes
152.  198 Jrg
152.  198 SpeedyReedy
154.  194 CryptoConnor
154.  194 chancet4488
156.  193 pb_cuber
157.  192 Riddler97
158.  189 Alpha cuber
159.  187 xyzzy
160.  186 BMcCl1
160.  186 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
162.  183 MegaminxMan
163.  182 YassMes
164.  181 Rubika-37-021204
165.  180 MatsBergsten
166.  176 VJW
167.  172 Θperm
168.  171 IsThatA4x4
169.  169 Sellerie11
169.  169 TheEpicCuber
171.  162 qatumciuzacqul
172.  160 TipsterTrickster 
173.  157 freshcuber.de
174.  151 G2013
175.  150 RifleCat
175.  150 dollarstorecubes
175.  150 One Wheel
178.  147 nigelthecuber
179.  143 MarkA64
180.  141 sccrubzillas brother
181.  139 Beckham
182.  138 hydynn
183.  136 jakesamarel
184.  135 CT-6666
185.  133 a_cuber04
186.  129 Krilov
187.  123 toastedcuber
188.  117 kumato
188.  117 Petri Krzywacki
190.  113 SpeedyOctahedron
190.  113 trangium
192.  106 Theoruff
193.  105 Lvl9001Wizard
193.  105 JackPfeifer
195.  103 lucyd266
196.  99 weatherman223
197.  98 Arnavol
197.  98 MazeHew
199.  96 Cuber15
200.  95 50ph14
201.  92 Jlit
202.  91 Orr
203.  86 Zakk Amers-Delph
204.  83 filmip
205.  82 Comvat
206.  81 oliviervlcube
207.  79 qwr
208.  74 N4C0
209.  69 Oxzowachi
210.  62 Jilli0
211.  59 CreationUniverse
212.  58 ashar81
212.  58 Aluminum
214.  55 jun349
215.  54 Zae
216.  53 OtterCuber
216.  53 tungsten
218.  51 Finlay Cox
219.  48 kvineeta
219.  48 Oliver Pällo
221.  46 thomas.sch
222.  45 Mr Cuber
222.  45 Mrhashtagpickle
224.  43 NoSekt
224.  43 FH1986
226.  42 Panagiotis Christopoulos
226.  42 ShortStuff
228.  38 mee6
229.  37 Kgcubers
229.  37 zakikaz
229.  37 Twisted Cubing
232.  36 LwBigcubes
232.  36 Gregory Alekseev
234.  34 Kit Clement
235.  32 Greenish
236.  30 oneshot
237.  29 TheFlyingDuck
238.  28 calcuber1800
239.  27 Svand0lf
239.  27 Justplayingwithx
241.  26 SuperMarioGuy4
242.  24 Nash171
243.  21 auntie
244.  20 Masked
244.  20 brad711
246.  19 davidr
247.  17 edd_dib
248.  16 rubiksman0
249.  14 Lutz_P
250.  13 panicChris
250.  13 OriEy
250.  13 HelgeBerlin
253.  12 cougarscratch
253.  12 Der Der
255.  7 Ekisiga
256.  6 Dudabever
257.  5 Rafael fong
257.  5 boboiboy
259.  4 Trần Tùng Lâm Young Cuber


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2022)

259 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 73!

That means our winner this week is *Icecube77!* Congratulations!!


----------

